# gunsmiths?



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

does anybody know of a good gunsmith or can point me in the right direction of one. Im looking to get and old rifle my grandpa gave me rebarreled and recchambered if anyone could gimme a hint here id really appreciate it. Iv tried looking online but everyone i an find is out of state. Thak you in advance for any help u can give


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What area are you located in? That will help us make a suggestion


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry i forgot to put that in there im in layton utah


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dean Parker from Wellsville. He's a benchrest shooter, he's been a gunplumber for many years and he knows and understands the right way to blueprint an action and barrel. He's worked on several of my guns and brought them to life.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I've taking guns to Lee's gun shop in west Roy, he's pretty good and reasonble with his prices $  his address is listed in the phone book. there's also a shop in west ogden that I heard also does good work don't know the name of the place it's on the south side of the road just across from the fire station.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

El Casador said:


> I've taking guns to Lee's gun shop in west Roy, he's pretty good and reasonble with his prices $  his address is listed in the phone book. there's also a shop in west ogden that I heard also does good work don't know the name of the place it's on the south side of the road just across from the fire station.


That is Bryner's gun shop on 24th street, I've used both him and lee with good results, you can goggle both of those numbers if you need them.

I have also had good results with Lynn Yaunt, his contact info is:
Lynn's Gun Repair
749 North 4100 West 
West Point, UT 84015 
Phone: 801-825-7596


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

ya lynn is a great guy he helped fix my dads shotgun unfortunately he doesnt do rebarreling i asked him last time when i took the rifle to him to have it checked out thanx for all the great info guys


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

You can also ship your barreled action to most any barrel maker, they can install their barrel and ship it back to you. And it's well worth spending the extra $ on blueprinting the action while the barrel is off.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I had Bob Evans from layton build me a custom 10/22 and he did absolutely top notch work! I like fronz too, but he is usaully backed up, pissed off, and generally slow to get around to actually doing whatever it is you dropped your gun off to have done. Does good work, dont get me wrong, just plan on a 5+ week turn around. lol


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Brad Stair with Wasatch Precision did a nice job on my Sendero. He is in Odgen I believe.

Drop by and check him out.

-c


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

Kent @ Oquirrh gunsmithing recently did some work on a family rifle for me. He did a great job and was extremely reasonable. He is in Magna...


----------

